# SportsLine ranks Marbury #1 PG



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

#1 PG

http://cbs.sportsline.com/nba/playerrankings/regularseason/PG

And #7 overall

http://cbs.sportsline.com/nba/playerrankings/regularseason/OVERALL

Not bad for a guy who didn't make the all-star team.


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

Rashidi ranks Sportsline way below ESPN, or any other sane sports-related website. CBS must think Jason Kidd is chopped liver.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Rashidi</b>!
> Rashidi ranks Sportsline way below ESPN, or any other sane sports-related website. CBS must think Jason Kidd is chopped liver.


First of all, Rashidi thinks Kidd is better then Marbury, so I'm with Rashidi on this one. Rashidi also refers to himself in the 3rd person. Even more reason to go with Rashidi on this one.

-Petey


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

Petey, is that you Vescey?


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

I'd take Marbury over Kidd.

Kidd is the *Second Worst Shooter Since 1970* 

Min. 7,000 attempts

1. Vernon Maxwell 39.8%
*2. Jason Kidd 40.5%*


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

I wish SportsLine would at least explain their ranking system. My assumption is it's purely statistical, something along the lines of an efficiency rating, but I can't be certain.

I suppose I think Kidd is better than Marbury for his all round game, but I do think Marbury is better for NY. Kidd is perfect for NJ, better than Marbury would be. I don't know that either were better for Phoenix.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

I agree...Kidd is perfect for NJ and marbs is great for NY....NJ has the horses to run with JK...Jefferson,Kmart and Kittles...

The Knicks are FINALLY starting to mix it up...TThomas adds some athleticism to go with Marbury...


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>NYKBaller</b>!
> Petey, is that you Vescey?


Petey says maybe!

j/k

No.

-Petey


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

Kidd has won everywhere he has gone. He even improved Dallas by about 15 games.

Did Marbury ever even lead NJ to a 30 win season?


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

I know, I know, he's no better than Eisley...


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

Didn't Eisley lead the Knicks to a 35 win season?


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

Eisley is the perfect man for a 35 win season (if he shares minutes with Ward). And since that's always been good enough for you, you can be a happy man knowing you've backed the right guy.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

yeah,and by backed he means literally and figuratively:heart:


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Rashidi</b>!
> Kidd has won everywhere he has gone. He even improved Dallas by about 15 games.
> 
> Did Marbury ever even lead NJ to a 30 win season?


Marbury played without Kittles, Jay Williams was on the stretcher, KVH was up and down with injuries, even Martin.

Although even still I think Kidd is a much better PG. He brings more to the table then just stats but the ability to fester a team attitude and bonds. Marbury was putting guys down. Kidd talks them up. 

-Petey


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

So what?

Marbury is better then Kidd.

Dallas had Jim Jackson in his prime and Jamal Mashburn, they weren't exactly scrubs and the west was in downturn at the time too in terms of overall quality.

Getting a team through the 2nd round of the west is harder then getting to the finals in the east.

Also, which team pushed the Spurs harder last yr? Suns or nets? I'd say suns w/ marbury.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Then again, Shaq is 64 and Kobe is 71...


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

> Dallas had Jim Jackson in his prime and Jamal Mashburn, they weren't exactly scrubs and the west was in downturn at the time too in terms of overall quality.


Right, and JJ and Mash managed around 20 wins the year before. Like I said, Kidd increased their win total by 15.

JJ and Mash didn't average 25 ppg until Kidd came along either.


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

Marbuary and Kidd are closer this year then the ever were rating wise. I have a tough time putting Kidd ahead of Marbuary this year. By the end of the season maybe I will have Marbuary one and Kidd two but that depends on the play of each player for the rest of the year.


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

Kidd is a better rebounder, and a slightly better defensive player. He also has players in Martin and Jefferson who make him look good. He can toss a no-look pass anywhere within 5 feet of the rim and one of those guys will put it in on the fly. If Marbury did that with this team they'd be fishing balls out of the stands all night.

One thing I like about Marbury is his toughness and strength. I forget which opponent it was but a few games back he made 2 or 3 penetrations where he physically punished the bigs that found him rear the rim. They'll think twice about trying to deflect him with their chests and midsections again. He's a tough little stud.

Kidd is older, he's smack in the middle of in his prime, Marbury has yet to find his. Kidd should enjoy the #1 now, while he can.


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

> Marbury has yet to find his. Kidd should enjoy the #1 now, while he can


Marbury should kick back and enjoy the #2 spot since he'll be there for a long time, especially when Lebron something or other hits 22.


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

I don't see Lebron in the PG spot all that long, but who knows...


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

> Getting a team through the 2nd round of the west is harder then getting to the finals in the east.


Marbury has never even gotten to the 2nd round in the west. Kidd has. And he didn't need to add Amare to his team to make the playoffs.


----------



## Jmonty580 (Jun 20, 2003)

No but he went 6 games with the best team in the league, and even Parker said that he was alot harder to deal with than Jason Kidd. One could argue that the suns gave the spurs a harder time in the playoffs than the nets did.


----------



## Rollydog (Jan 24, 2004)

Alls I can say is that the Suns sure got lucky in GAME 1 of that seroes.


----------



## Priest (Jun 24, 2003)

t believe you guys are saying marbury is better then kidd..kidd makes every team he is on better..just because marbury is starting to do some that doesnt make him better then kidd


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

> One could argue that the suns gave the spurs a harder time in the playoffs than the nets did.


Parker is only saying that because Marbury owned him in game 1 and 2. Then the team adjusted, and Marbury sucked at the end of the series.

Kidd is easier to guard because he has fewer offensive moves. All they did was play zone against the Nets.

The Suns got lucky in game 1, so I don't really see how they were "closer" than the Nets. The Spurs beat EVERYBODY in 6 games.


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Rashidi</b>!
> Rashidi ranks Sportsline way below ESPN, or any other sane sports-related website. CBS must think Jason Kidd is chopped liver.



Can you point me in the direction of these other rankings? Do you mean the fantasy stuff, like this:

http://games.espn.go.com/cgi/fba/playerrater?iSort=1&iPeriod=0&iPos=0

Which not only ranks Marbury above Kidd, but Cassell above both? I'm assuming you mean something else, but unless it's an insider feature I can't find it. If it is an insider feature which you are privy to would you post some relevant excerpts?


----------



## H2O (Jul 10, 2002)

Hopefully we will be able to see the whole Marbury vs. Kidd debate answered by a playoff series this year.:grinning:


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

Marbury is the better PG this year!!!


----------



## NYK4LIFE30 (Dec 7, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Rashidi</b>!
> Kidd has won everywhere he has gone. He even improved Dallas by about 15 games.
> 
> Did Marbury ever even lead NJ to a 30 win season?



*Kidd overall is probly better than Steph, but the last comment about did Steph ever lead Jersey to a 30-win season is rediculous, and here's why, 1st off RJ was in college Steph never played with him, 2nd K-mart was a rookie in Steph's last year with Jersey and they didn't even get a full year together because Kenyon Broke his leg, and 3rd Steph is a better player now than he was then anyhow, and last 1 man cannot do it all by himself, not J Kidd not Steph not anyone !!!*


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

> 1st off RJ was in college Steph never played with him, 2nd K-mart was a rookie in Steph's last year with Jersey and they didn't even get a full year together because Kenyon Broke his leg


I'm aware. I look at it this way.

Kidd took the Suns minus Amare to the postseason.
Marbury took the Suns minus Amare to the lottery.

Kidd took the Nets with RJ and Kittles to a 50 win season.
Marbury took the Nets without RJ and Kittles to a 30 win season.

RJ off the bench and a healthy Kittles don't win you 20 more games.


----------

